

Bing challenges Google - niyazpk
http://www.discoverbing.com/behindbing/SearchChallenge.aspx

======
mseebach
That's not a challenge. A challenge can be easily tested.

But bing failed, anyway. I searched for chinese restaurants in my local
language, and Google gave me a page full of relevant links, Bing gave me a
mixed bag of, a few relevant but mostly irrelevant.

This, obviously, is because Google correctly identifed my locale, while Bing
took fact that I want my browser in english for proof that I only eat out in
London.

~~~
piramida
Yeah and bing also fails miserably looking for digital cameras, giving top two
completely irrelevant non-english results by default (japanese and greek
sites)

I mean, for a pre-populated set of queries I'd expect them to blow google out
of the water, not be worse.

Next.

------
amichail
They picked a layout that would encourage people to only compare the first
result or two.

Side-by-side would be a more useful layout for comparison.

~~~
mildweed
<http://www.bingandgoogle.com/>

------
michaelawill
They call it a side-by-side comparison of the results.. that at least would
make sense. These windows are too small to make doing a comparison easy and
it's one on top of the other..

------
axod
Really useful website this, unless you're able to open 2 tabs in a browser
yourself.

------
aidscholar
At least Bing/MS is still trying to compete in the search game, Yahoo has
pretty much given up.

------
SwellJoe
This might be effective if Bing gave better results. It doesn't. I'm pretty
much consistently getting worse results from Bing for any search I do, and the
harder the search is, the more obviously Bing fails (Cuil level of bizarreness
in some cases). Google isn't as good as I'd like...it can't read my mind, for
example, though I guess that'd be a mixed blessing, since they already know
way too much about me. But Bing is consistently worse. I did some side-by-
sides with Yahoo, too, and Yahoo does almost as well as Google. Bing
consistently doesn't.

------
redherring
Bing is a lot better compared to Live Search in terms of precision of the
results. But its not closer to google still.

------
Fuca
yes i remember laughing when the xbox came up thinking they were never gonna
come close to nes or sony, these guys know how to build great products not all
of them are but once in a while they nail it

------
buugs
I searched for Microsoft and google gave me what I think are better results,
kind of bad, especially that I get 3 sponsored sites not related to microsoft
at all with bing.

------
sahaj
reminds me of: <http://www.microsoft.com/windows/mojave-experiment/>

------
mitko
also, you can't see well the google result, you have to scroll. This seems
biased.

------
TweedHeads
So this is where those $100M in propaganda were spent.

Payperpost galore.

------
Zarathu
Haha! Cute.

